# Exterior i did



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

They only wanted to this one side this year and the rest of the house next spring they replaced a bunch of clapboard. I used Aura on trim and body. Here's some before and after pics


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks great!


Mike.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice


----------

